
Vue 2.0 is here - yugoja
https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-ef1f26acf4b8#.dm69khymm
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12614681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12614681)
(3 days ago, 69 comments)

